# [H] Orks, Nids, SM, DE, IG [W] Flames of War, Pay-pal [USA]



## DeJolly (Aug 19, 2011)

(Chesterfield, SC USA) 

Now entertaining cash offers pm with offers please don't pm asking for a price make me an offer. 

All pics the pics can be found here: http://s563.photobucket.com/albums/ss75/JonDeJolly/May ninth/

Have:
Some cash, through pay-pal

IG:
commissar (stripped power sword plasma pistol)
some plasma gunners (most catachan)
1x Leman Russ Exterminator, and an extra Exterminator turret.
1x metal cadian officer with PF
I can definitely spare some catachans, maybe some cadians as well.


SMs:
10x scout ccw and bolt pistol arms
2x sm vehicle accessory sprue (missing some pieces look in pics)
2x tac marines (1 metal with bolter 1 without arms both missing back packs)
1x missile launcher marine
1x lascannon marine
Dread weps:
2x TL-lascannons
1x missile launcher arm

Daemons/Chaos stuff:
5x spawns (3 converted look great)
1x changling (painted to a good table top standard)


Orcs:
1x games day ork with arms crossed missing back pack.

Orks:
1x work in progress (almost completed will add in all the ork vehicle bits, and some odds and ends) Ork Skullhamma
1x work in progress looted vehicle (leman russ)
1x rokket boy
6x burna boys (5 metal one plastic)
1x aobr warboss
7x aobr nobs, (without heads, 3 missing arms)
1x metal nob (well painted and based)
1x nob with big shoota
1x aobr def kopta (arms and blade unattached for painting ease)
1x oop big mek with SAG
1x oop grot with banner
1x really oop deff dread *very rare*(missing feet 4 ccw, 2 big shootas? 1x flamer)
7x oop loota boys without guns
3x oop guys with ccw and guns
7x oop loota boys (with guns)
1x oop runt herder
5x oop nobs in power armor/mega armor
1x unopened gorkamorka nazgub wurrzag scrap prospector

Nids: 
1 oop screamer fex (missing one arm) 

Dark Eldar: 
3 OOP reaver jetbikes 
5 OOP wyches includes succubus 
1 OOP partially painted raider with a disintegrator 
10 OOP warriors icludes 1 splinter cannon and 1 blaster And as for the sybarite I'll give you a special head for it since it won't have any special wargear Banana hands 
1 OOP Archon 

Wants:

I am just looking at starting out flames of war so I would be interested in just about anything though I know I want a German and an allied, probably American, army of about the same size and same time period so me and my friends can learn how to play. My preference would be to mech armies but I would be interested in any models or units just shoot me an offer. I know very little about the game so if you could give be some pointers or advice it would be much appreciated. I also have some GKs but I don't want to trade them off unless I know that FoW is for me and I can get some of my friends to play it as well thanks for looking at my thread. I also have some cash through pay-pal.

Really looking for Early or Mid war germans probably just armor will consider other models that are the same scale and tank just not form FOW.


----------

